# Dogs chasing deer



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

I would like to know what steps that I need to take about my neighbors letting there dogs run free. I travel 80mi one way to hunt my property over in hillsdale for the day. After climbing into my stand in the morning about the brake of daylight here come my neighbors two dogs running through the woods chaseing a doe. This makes me mad because these people own 3 1/2ac and let there dogs run all over the place. They try to keep them tyed up while I am there. But my buddy lives near my place and says that they only tie them up when I am there. They run free the rest of the time. HELP!!!

BUDAA


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Call the Animal Control Officer for the County.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I heard of dog owners being ticketed by COs for allowing their dogs to chase deer.I believe it is a state law anyway to keep dogs on a leash or chained up in your yard.The owners are also liable for any civil damages that their dog incurs,if their dog jumps the fence.Call the County Sheriff's dep't or local police dept animal control and they will take the dog into custody(the local pound).The owners will have to pay a pretty hefty fee to get their dog back.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Our county has leash laws, but there are always dogs running loose and chasing deer. The local unofficial process use in our neighborhood is first give the dog owners one warning through the animal control officer. If that doesn't solve the problem then there is the # 2 plan SSS (Shoot, Shovel, Shut up). If the dog owners don't care enough to keep their dogs tied up, then they don't care what happens to them.

Cats, however, are open season anytime any method. Last year we trapped or shot 12 feral cats and the general wildlife population increased the following year.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

S.S.S. ,,,,,,,Shoot shovel and shut up!


----------



## arrowlaucher (Dec 20, 2000)

CATS OPEN SEASON?..... I would like to know the truth in that............The neighbor next to the property I hunt in oakland co. has cats that she lets roam free.....every nite at dusk prime time for deer, she starts calling them in to diner, here kitty kitty and meowing like a cat.very anoing. never fails darn cat comes walking by me in my stand.... could be a form of hunter harrasment?............are you saying I could shoot the neighbor's cat?....  .....I have to admit I'm not a cat hater ,I had a few as pets myself....just not sure I could shoot one myself...


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

bummer try talking to them then take the next step animal control office then is time for


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fighting like cats and dogs has been around forever, but feral cats are not the same bobcats with seasons listed in the game laws. Taking care of problem animals should always be done legally, plan #1, and care should be taken when animals just dissappear, plan #2. When using live traps I've always returned the cat with the collar to the owner (warning #1). After that they don't get warning two. 

I once had a copy of the famous Wisconsin study that described the 110 million mortality of birds and small animals by cats. That study was a real eye opener. It is still around on the web somewhere. This last month I was at the city council meeting of Muskegon when Muskegon finally decided to license and regulate the number of cats in the city. Wow, there were some upset catty people at that meeting. They were almost as upset as we were fighting to keep Fisherman Landing.


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

I hate to hear you guys say sss, you gotta remember there may be guys out legally with there hunting dogs after pheasant, rabbit, etc. just cause you deer hunt don't mean you own the woods, I fear this happening all the time even on my private hunting grounds. If you can kill a dog doing what it instinctively knows best then I think you may also be off a little. I dog doesn't know boundarys, however I do believe the owner should be fully responsible for the dogs actions.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mtnman198, Your concerns are justified and taken with care. In our area the problem animals are usually known repeat offenders and the hunting dogs recognized as lost visitors with attempt to retrieve or contact the area hunters. No one wants to harm a good valuable hunting dog. SSS is only a very last resort after all other channels have been exhausted.


----------

